# FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Topics -*

*• Engine, Drivetrain & Electrics*
*• Maintenance & Service*
*• Optional Features*
*• Coupes & Roadsters*
*• Diagnostic Tools*
*• Brochures & Publications*
*• Technical Service Bulletins & Recalls*

_You can either scroll down through all posts or just click on the title of the topic you're interested in reading._

*Introduction -* 

For anyone looking at buying an Audi TT Mk2 Coupe or Roadster, this is probably the most comprehensive guide available anywhere on the internet. It includes over a decade of real world ownership experiences from various Mk2 TT Forum UK members. While you can read through hundreds of Audi TT reviews on various automotive websites, none of them can provide a comprehensive review of actual ownership experiences, options, features and discussions on recalls, service issues, retrofits and upgrades that may or may not be standard Audi features.

Most long term owners will agree that the Mk2 is relatively dependable and are wonderful vehicles to own and drive despite their know flaws. However it's important to understand that just because prices have dropped over the years, the Mk2 TT and TTRS are premium sports cars with higher than average ownership costs for parts, service, taxes and insurance.

While some features and options are nice to have, one might chose to avoid some of them in order to reduce ownership costs. These would include all wheel drive (AWD), Audi magnetic shocks (Mag Ride), electrically powered seats, xenon lights and the high end RNS-E SatNav with Bose stereo. While each of these options has its own benefit, they also come with a number of addition parts and components that will fail at some point resulting in higher than average repair costs later on. For example, replacing a single mag shock can run upwards of £600 for parts and labor. Obviously a front wheel drive TT will have less maintenance and repair costs than a similar model with AWD.

*Caveat Emptor (Let the Buyer Beware) -*

There are plenty of posts in this forum from new owners who picked up a "bargain" Mk2 only to discover the costs of repairs were beyond their budget. If you're unsure about ownership costs, ask for a service quote from your local Audi Service Center for the price of a master brake cylinder replacement (esp. on RHD vehicles), a manual transmission clutch replacement or new set of Mag Shocks. As with any car, the more you can do yourself the more you can save. Make no mistake, regardless of the purchase price, the Audi TT Mk2 is not a budget economy car. Bottom line - Audi OEM parts are expensive. Period.

*Pre-Purchase Mechanical & Digital Inspections*

If you are serious about making an offer, make the sale contingent upon the seller allowing for the vehicle to be evaluated by an independent mechanic of your choosing - on your nickle of course. If everything checks out, consider the cost of inspection 'cheap' insurance. If problems are found, then you have a negotiating tool and the sales price is adjusted accordingly (assuming problems are minor). Or if major issues are discovered, consider the money well spent since it saved you from making an expensive mistake later on. A good mechanic will likely charge for ~ 2hrs for their time. They will be able to uncover more than you ever could.

Always request an OBDII auto scan to see what DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Codes) have been logged. This report will give you a good idea of what's been going on in the past and if there are any current issues. Before a test drive, run an auto scan and see if there are any DTCs. Then clear the faults as they may just be old faults that were already repaired, but simply not cleared. Then go for a test drive and when you get back, run the auto scan again to see if any DTCs have come up again. If they do, then they will need to be resolved.

*The Short List - *

Common Mk2 problems include saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, broken bonnet (hood) opening levers and poor earth (ground) connections to rear lights and damp interiors (often attributed to blocked Plenum drains).

For the DSG transmission, get it nice and hot and check there is no delay on pulling away and no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. These can be expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any interior wet areas as any damp can cause future electrical problems. There are many common places where water can get in, especially if the plenum drains are blocked and leaking windscreen seals are being reported on older vehicles.

Exterior body corrosion under the (trunk) boot area has become an issue, especially for those that are driven in the winter or reside near coastal areas.

*Mk2 History & Details - *

For a good general overview on the history of the Mk2, it's worth reading the Wikipedia link below which goes through all the various models, engines and features that were offered through the 2006-2014 production years.

*Audi TT Mk2 (Type 8J, 2006-2014)*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_TT#T ... %80%932014)

_*Note* - While we've tried to minimize the number of links to topics which are relevant to a potential Mk2 buyer, there may be some duplication depending on the topic and links within that particular post. For more information on a specific topic, be sure to browse through the *Knowledge Base* and don't forget to use the *Search* function._

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*ENGINE, DRIVETRAIN & ELECTRICS*

There were a number of engines available for the Mk2 TT including four petrol engines and one diesel. The smallest petrol engine is the EA888 1.8 TFSI with 158hp @ 184lb-ft. The most common engines for the Mk2 include the EA113 2.0 TFSI (197hp @ 207lb-ft), and the EA888 2.0TFSI (208hp @ 258lb-ft). The largest engine is the 3.2L VR6 24v (247hp @ 236lb-ft) but was only offered from 2006-2010. And specific to the TT RS is the 2.5ltr R5 turbo (335hp @ 332lb-ft).

For the diesel engines, there was only one to choose from in the European market, the 2.0TDI with 168hp @ 258lb-ft. The only transmission available for the TDI was a 6-speed manual.

Common issues for the 1.8 and 2.0 engines include high oil consumption due to piston rings (1), failed timing chain tensioners (2), failed high pressure fuel pump cam followers (3) and carbon build up on the intake valves due to the direct fuel injection system. 

For a list of issues specific to the 2.0 TFSI EA113 engine, this *article* from *GT-Innovation*.

The 3.2 VR6 is generally less prone to mechanical issues and does not suffer from the carbon build up issue as it is an indirect fuel injection design. Additional information is provided in the next topic under the link for *Recommended Maintenance & Service*.

With regards to timing chains & belts, the 2.0ltr. EA113 motors are belt driven while the 2.0ltr. EA888 and 3.2ltr VR6 engines both have timing chains (4).

*FAQ - Mk2 Audi TT Known Engine Problems*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332534

Depending on the year and model, Quattro (AWD) vehicles will come with either a Gen2 or Gen4 Haldex mounted at the final drive (rear differential). As with the transmission and final drive units, the Haldex should have regular fluid and filter changes.

*FAQ - Haldex Service and Filter Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1865047

The Mk2 is generally free from electrical issues. However there is a well known problem with the ground wire on both rear tail lights which can cause a false 'bulb out' warning on the Drivers Information Screen (DIS). This is a relatively simple DIY repair.

*Rear Brake Light Problem (Earth Ground)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1791809

The other electrical component prone to failure is the Bose Amp. This tends to be seen more often in Coupes than Roadsters as water often finds its way into the Amp when the rear hatch is opened allowing water to drip onto the Amp. Since the PCB isn't conformal coated at the factory, over time the wet and damp can cause solder joints and board traces to corrode and fail. However there area few Bose Amp repair shops that may be able to salvage one if the corrosion isn't too bad.

*FAQ - Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737

*Headlights -*

The Mk2 come with either halogen or Xenon and many people who have halogen complain they're not bright enough. There are companies that can retrofit xenon headlights, but it won't be cheap (>1,000-Euro) as they require angle sensors and headlight washers. HID retrofits were an option, but in the UK at least, the MOT has recently banned HID retrofits all together.

*Notes -*
(1) Excessive oil consumption is specific to the EA888 engines; (e.g. 1.8 TFSI and 2.0 TFSI) as these engines were fittend with piston rings that were too thin. There have been class action suits regarding this issue, however given the age of these vehicles, any warranties will have long expired. Be sure to get a full vehicle history and keep an eye on oil consumption.
(2) The 1.8 and 2.0 tensioner can be seen by removing the inspection plug on the timing chain cover to determine which revision has been installed. 
(3) HPFP cam followers should be inspected and/or replaced every 20,000 miles to prevent serious damage to the cam shaft.
(4) Chain stretch can be monitored and measure with an OBDII device capable of reading the data in measurement blocks. Please refer to the post on OBDII devices for more information.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*MAINTENANCE & SERVICE*

A complete maintenance and service history is important for any used car. This section includes some of the various components that are known weak points. Given the age of the Mk2, most of these problems have probably been resolved either through various recall campaigns or by owner service. However as Mk2 continues to get older, these issue should still be checked during the initial inspection.

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

*FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Spoiler Problems & Retrofit Coding*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918983

*Window Regulator Issues*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2#p8675602

*FAQ - Door Locks & Key Fob Remote Not Working*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882595

*FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Convertible Soft Top Problems & Solutions*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1953141

*FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Excessive Oil Consumption*
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-audi-tt-mk2-8j-excessive-oil-consumption.1885453/

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*OPTIONAL FEATURES*

This section offers some insight into the various options that were available across the different years and models. Generally speaking, you're better off buying a TT that already has these factory equipped, although just about any option can be retrofitted. Some of the more desirable options include, but are not limited to the following -

• Xenon Headlights (1)
• LED Daylight Running Lights (2)
• Electrically Adjustable / Heated Seats (3)
• Audi Navigation Plus MMI / Bose Sound System (4)
• CD Changers, Bluetooth & Hands Free Phone Kits (5)
• Interior Mirror with Auto-headlights, Anti-Dazzle and Compass
• Audi Magnetic Ride or "Mag Shocks" (6)
• Roadster Storage Bins (7)
• Quattro All Wheel Drive (Haldex)
• Front & Rear Parking Sensors
• Cruise Control
• Interior Footwell Lighting
• Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS)(8)
• Summer & Winter Wheels/Tires
• Reverse Camera (Only as a non-OEM retrofit for factory RNS-E equipped with RFSL or aftermarket head units)

*FAQ - Ultimate After-Market Head Unit Review*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1935145

*FAQ - Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737

*How To: Add a Reverse Camera to RNS-E*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=982377

*FAQ - Factory Options, Body & Wheel Color Codes*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1879563

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Assorted Retrofits by MT-V6*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9375055

_*Notes* -
(1) Xenons are generally considered the best lighting system available for the Mk2 TT. Halogen lights can be replaced with Xenon or HID kits, however some countries have banned HID retrofitting. For European Xenon retrofits, headlight washer systems are mandatory per UNECE Regulation No. 45._
_(2) In some models, DRL LED bulbs can be fitted but will require a code change with an OBDII device.
(3) Power seats for the Mk2 do not offer the "memory" feature found in other Audi models.
(4) Audi Navigation Plus (RNS-E) Sat-Nav is generally considered 'outdated' by current standards and many owners are replacing their factory head-units with Android-based aftermarket units. Some RNS-E units are capable of supporting after-market reverse cameras, but will require additional video components and VCDS code change.
(5) These options are generally outdated and may not support the latest Android and iOS platforms.
(6) As Mag Shocks continue to get older and start to fail, they have a much higher replacement cost than standard suspension systems. Aftermarket coil-over replacement options are available.
(7) Extra storage for Roadsters includes a 'pass through' for skis and small storage bins in the plastic panels behind the seats._
_(8) North American and European TPMS use different systems; North American uses pressure sensors in the wheels/valves stems while European models monitor wheel diameter._

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*COUPES & ROADSTERS*

While many issues are common to both Coupes and Roadsters such as the previously mentioned saggy seats, failed window regulators and dodgy door locks, each has its own unique issues which buyers should keep an eye out for when shopping for a potential TT.

*FAQ - Water Leaks & Condensation Problems*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1897307

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*DIAGNOSTIC TOOLS*

An OBDII (1) device such as an *OBDeleven* or *Ross Tech VCDS* can reveal problems you can't see by just checking the oil or kicking the tires. A printed diagnostic fault scan should be requested as part of the complete vehicle service history to make sure there are no hidden or unresolved problems.

If you plan on doing any of the maintenance and services yourself, an OBDII device specifically designed for VAG sotware (2) is a valuable tool and well worth the investment.

*FAQ - OBDII Scanner Reviews*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2014603

_*Notes* -
(1) With the growing popularity of OBDII diagnostic devices, there are various published lists of tweaks and code changes that can be done to the Mk2. Be aware that the ability to enable these features depends on what options were available on that particular year and model when it rolled out of the factory. Code options on a 2007 pre-facelift will be far fewer than those on a 2013.
(2) As of this writing, only the Ross Tech VCDS and OBDeleven are written specifically for VAG software codes. All others are generic OBDII readers and can miss some VAG fault codes._


.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*BROCHURES & PUBLICATIONS*

Given the volumes of documentation and publications that have been released over the years, these links will provide you with some of the more relevant information when trying to educate yourself about what's available by model and year; (e.g. optional features, paint colors, interiors, etc.) and some detailed information on the various mechanical and electrical systems; (e.g. Workshop Manuals and Self Study Programs).

*FAQ - Owners Manuals, Parts Lists & Brochures*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETINS & RECALLS - *

Despite the Audi Mk2 TT being a premium luxury sports car, it has had a history of various recall campaigns. While some are minor annoyances such as rattles in the A-Pillars, others such as the window regulators and timing chain tensioner have resulted in class action lawsuits (1).

The link below will provide you with a comprehensive list of TSBs. Please note that some recalls may be region-specific. For more information on recalls in your particular part of the world, run a Google search for Audi TT 8J recalls or visit your local Audi Dealership for more information. Just be aware that the average age of a Mk2 is now well over ten years old and Audi is unlikely to honor any warranties. "Good faith" offers by Audi are far and few between so any old warranty issues that were not resolved by the previous owners will most likely be at your cost to resolve.

*FAQ - Technical Service Bulletins (TSB)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1687826

*Volkswagen Timing Chain Settlement*
Volkswagen Timing Chain Settlement - Home

*REVISED Timing Chain/Timing Chain Tensioner Limited Warranty Extension*
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/ ... 9-9999.pdf

_*Notes* -
(1) Audi North America. Check with your local Audi Service Center for your region._


----------

